# What Do You Roll Your Dough On?



## mylkii (Apr 9, 2006)

When kneading or rolling out bread dough, do you use:

your countertop
your cutting board
or other?


----------



## mudbug (Apr 9, 2006)

I don't make bread that often, but I did get a marble board for when I do.  A whole lot easier to clean than a wooden board.  Less sticking.


----------



## flukx (Apr 10, 2006)

*Countertop*

Unfortunately, I have a wooden countertop and I get a LOT of sticking, mostly because I like "wetter" free form breads and I dont like heavily flouring the countertop because of this.  I inevitably end up having to scrape the dough off with a metal spatula.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a dough board with a back to keep the flour under control.  handy for many jobs.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 10, 2006)

formica counter top, easy to clean.  I also use a dough scraper to portion rolls and scrape the counter top.  It is sorta like a putty knife.


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 10, 2006)

I use both - depending on how much dough.


----------



## Constance (Apr 10, 2006)

Ooops...I guess I'm not awake yet. I was thinking pie dough. I use a pastry cloth to roll it out.


----------



## Lizannd (Apr 10, 2006)

*I use my wooden pastry board. It was a wedding*

present 24 years ago.  Every time I use it I think of the cousin who gave it to me so I guess I'll always use it.


----------



## corazon (Apr 10, 2006)

Counter is made of tile and cutting board is a tad too small, so I use the dining room table


----------



## middie (Apr 10, 2006)

I use the countertop.. more room to work on


----------



## Sage (Apr 10, 2006)

I use my counter top; perfect!


----------



## licia (Apr 10, 2006)

I use my counter top sometimes, a bread cloth sometimes and if the grandchildren are helping, they use the kitchen table.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Apr 10, 2006)

kitchen table...lower than the counter, ,get more oomph to it.....and easier on the arms


----------

